# A Statement About Wearing Mask



## fmdog44 (Oct 12, 2020)

If you saw 60 Minutes last night you saw a leading expert in infectious disease asked "What would you rather have a vaccine or a mask?" She replied, "A mask.'


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2020)

I saw other 'leading experts' say that too.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 12, 2020)

Same here. The way a vaccine is being rushed into availability, and the political BS that has surrounded this virus, I'm not in any hurry to get a shot.  Once millions have been vaccinated...without a rash of new side effects...we will think about getting it.  In the interim, we will wear a mask, and stay away for crowds.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Same for me Don......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2020)

I'll take both.

Even if the vaccine is only 40-50% effective it improves the odds of survival for worn-out old people like me.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 12, 2020)

A mask for the rest of our days. This virus will keep mutating and crop up at different times of the year. It's like the common cold. Is there a vaccine for this?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 13, 2020)

I'll take the vaccine, thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 13, 2020)

Not really a valid question.  Unless it's a properly used N95, a mask only helps to *protect others* from catching your virus.  A vaccine helps to *protect you* from catching the other person's virus.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 13, 2020)

After reading some of the news about the way vaccines are being rushed into development, and the fact that Johnson & Johnson has suspended trials after a person developed an "unusual illness", I'll opt for the mask.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Oct 13, 2020)

I would take the vaccine, but continue wearing a mask for the next 2 weeks. I received my high dose yearly vaccine today and the pharmacist told me that it takes about 10 days-2 weeks for full immunity effects that the vaccine has to offer. So, I thought about that on the way home and decided that if that’s the rule for the yearly dose, why shouldn’t it be for the new Virus?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 13, 2020)

My PMD said he would not take a *rushed* vaccine, even after his brother almost died from COVID and told him of it's horrors. So I know I'm not going to rush out and take it.


----------

